# New Pc Speakers



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was expecting a good quality pair, but blurdy hell!!

My laptop's gone from sounding like a radio in a soup can to a theatre!

It's better than my (in comparison) hideously expensive hi fi now.

Rough pic of the sub woofer. I wasn't expecting the size. It's bigger than my mini fridge









http://wrist-watch.info/royaloak/woofer.jpg


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Get that Rammstein on now


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

how many watts are they Paul?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Couldn't you find a bigger one?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Get that Rammstein on now


 Rammstein coming soon...............

Jot - they're 90 Watts.

Stan - no









The REAL fun will be tomorrow when I have the house to myself


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Jot - they're 90 Watts.
> 
> The REAL fun will be tomorrow when I have the house to myself










90









Better warn my Dad in Swillington


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Jot - they're 90 Watts.
> ...


 Good idea!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one Paul - givem a good blast for me........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> Nice one Paul - givem a good blast for me........


 Will do









See if Roy can hear them tomorrow.....................................


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

........Go for it..............


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> ........Go for it..............


 Any requests?

Anthrax, Ozzy, Motorhead........................


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......Thin Lizzy / Wishbone Ash...............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Smoke on the water for me.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan said:


> Smoke on the water for me.


 ....I'll have one in the kitchen with a glass of wine...........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have one for me mate.









We've earned it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm being limited on the demos given the time.

But tomorrow........................


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If anyone's interested.............

The control panels for this beast


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul,

Can you please sort out all those messy wires...........









Same Panasonic phone as mine in the background..........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> Paul,
> 
> Can you please sort out all those messy wires...........
> 
> ...


 Dont you start.

Trish gives me hell over the wires.

What do you do then Einstein


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> Paul,
> 
> Can you please sort out all those messy wires...........
> 
> ...


 Wot!

No Startac?
















I'll belt up.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> What do you do then Einstein


 I tidy them up you bugger..........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do then Einstein
> ...


 Oh I don't do that - Trish does


----------

